# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  durata delle scorte non normale e non coerente

## crisy

L'esito dello sds di un'impresa funebre mi segnala oltre alla mancata congruità dei ricavi, di cui non avevo dubbi, ancje la non coerenza del valore aggiunto per addetto e la non normalità non coerenza della durata delle scorte.
Per quanto riguarda il valore aggiunto per addetto la non coerenza dipende (o almeno credo) dal fatto che nel quadro A ho indicato solo soci amm.ri in quanto nella società lavora attualmente un solo socio senza percepire nessun compenso o stipendio per difficoltà reali dell'azienda.
Ciò che non riesco a capire è la non normalità e non coerenza della durata delle scorte: il valore calcolato è di 125.55 mentre quello normale è di 95.51.il software mi segnala un incremento anomalo delle rim finali, in realtà gli inventari di magazzino sono svolti in mia presenza. cosa mi sfugge?
Avete qualche suggerimento da darmi per approfondire event.qualche altro aspetto?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> L'esito dello sds di un'impresa funebre mi segnala oltre alla mancata congruità dei ricavi, di cui non avevo dubbi, ancje la non coerenza del valore aggiunto per addetto e la non normalità non coerenza della durata delle scorte.
> Per quanto riguarda il valore aggiunto per addetto la non coerenza dipende (o almeno credo) dal fatto che nel quadro A ho indicato solo soci amm.ri in quanto nella società lavora attualmente un solo socio senza percepire nessun compenso o stipendio per difficoltà reali dell'azienda.
> Ciò che non riesco a capire è la non normalità e non coerenza della durata delle scorte: il valore calcolato è di 125.55 mentre quello normale è di 95.51.il software mi segnala un incremento anomalo delle rim finali, in realtà gli inventari di magazzino sono svolti in mia presenza. cosa mi sfugge?
> Avete qualche suggerimento da darmi per approfondire event.qualche altro aspetto?

  L'estrapolazione contabile non coincide con quella statistica. Non ci sono altre osservazioni da fare. Bisognerà discutere con l'AdE.

----------


## crisy

> L'estrapolazione contabile non coincide con quella statistica. Non ci sono altre osservazioni da fare. Bisognerà discutere con l'AdE.

  La ringrazio tanto dott Larocca.
Quello che non capisco, calcoli a parte, è cosa potrebbe eccepire l'Ade con un indicatore più elevato di quello ritenuto coerente e normale, forse un acquisto in parte non fatturato? 
Può essere utile in presenza di indicatori non normali e non coerenti fornire informazioni nel quadro annotazioni?  
Grazie ancora a Lei e tutto lo staff per tutto ciò che imparo ogni giorno.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> La ringrazio tanto dott Larocca.
> Quello che non capisco, calcoli a parte, è cosa potrebbe eccepire l'Ade con un indicatore più elevato di quello ritenuto coerente e normale, forse un acquisto in parte non fatturato? 
> Può essere utile in presenza di indicatori non normali e non coerenti fornire informazioni nel quadro annotazioni?  
> Grazie ancora a Lei e tutto lo staff per tutto ciò che imparo ogni giorno.

  L'indice di durata delle scorte esprime il numero dei giorni di durata media delle scorte di magazzino. Un indice troppo alto indica poca turnazione dello scorte e di conseguenza possibile occultamento di fatturato . Il principio sottostante è: perchè hai continuato a comprare se avevi già tante scorte ? Perchè hai continuato ad immobilizzare capitale nell'impresa visto il volume basso delle vendite ? Come spesso accade nelle estrapolazioni campionarie può essere che qualche impresa occulti, ma può anche essere che l'impresa di fronte al ristagno delle vendite abbia cercato di rinnovare le proposte di vendita per captare una domanda che sulle precedenti produzioni non riusciva a cogliere. ome spesso accade in questi casi è ooportuno documentare in modo analitico il magazzino anche in difetto di una norma che mi obblighi fiscalmente alla sua tenuta. 
Quello che l'Agenzia delle Entrate con questi strumenti non vuole cogliere è che esistono tante spiegazioni alternative all'opzione "possibile occultamento". Rinnovare il magazzino non significa sempre sostituire al vecchio magazzino, il nuovo. Più verosimilmente, significa aggiungere al vecchio il nuovo, facendo scattare la trappola dell'incoerenza. Purtroppo se non ho venduto prima e la merce è li in magazzino non vedo come potrei venderla adesso. Il contraddittorio con l'AdE è fondamentale in questa fase.

----------


## crisy

La ringrazio infinitamente dott Larocca.

----------

